# Hymer Tramp Cl



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

We've just had a circular for Hymer with the latest MMM. The Tramp cl has a payload in the garage of 450kg I think. Has anyone got one of these low profile coachbuilts with a scooter in the garage or even an Exsis t? Are these weights possible within the 3500kg limit or is an upgrade necessary?
Thank you


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

We have a 2014 TCL614 but went for heavy chassis. Did weigh it with 3 bikes and spare wheel plus other gubbins in the garage 25 litres of water full tank of fuel and it came in at 3.8t. Would have thought 3.5 base would be a bit tight. The garage is that big it keeps swallowing stuff!!!


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

What weight is your chassis Chipster?


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

4250 up plated to 4500. If I did it again I'd leave it at 4250. Although this is just a paper exercise to drop it back if required. Smashing van mind.


----------

